# Alfredo Sauce



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I found this on the web but I changed it a little to suit my taste:

1 stick of butter
1 8 oz pack of cream cheese
1 cup half and half
1/3 cup parmesian cheese
teaspoon of garlic powder (more if you like. recipe called for 1 tablespoon)
black pepper - whatever you like.

Melt the butter on medium heat.
Block up the cream cheese and add to butter. 
Stir until the cream cheese melts and mixes with the butter. (I use a wisk to mix them and elinimate clumps)

When butter and cream cheese are mixed together add parmesian cheese and stir well. Add 1 cup half and half, garlic powder and black pepper. Stir well. Reduce heat to simmer and stir frequently. The sauce will thicken as it cooks. I generally let it simmer for 5 minutes and then pour over pasta of your choice. If it gets too thick I add a little more half and half.

I generally pan sear some shrimp and scallops to eat with the pasta.

The family loves it. And it is ten times better than what you get in a can.

It is a really rich sauce. I may cut it some with milk instead of half and half next time.

We ate at Olive Garden the other night and my son got seafood alfredo. He said Dad this is not as good as yours. When are you cooking it again??


Darin


----------

